# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά Κρουαζιερόπλοια - Historic Cruiseships >  Ocean Star Pacific [Aquamarine, Arielle, Carousel, Nordic Prince]

## AegeanIslands

Ενα αξιολογο πλοιο της _LOUIS Hellenic Cruises_ που αναβαθμιζει το προιον στο Αιγαιο.

----------


## AegeanIslands

Κατασκευασμενο το 1971 και αυτο απο τα Ναυπηγια της Wartsila στο Helsinki της Finland με yard no.394 ως *NORDIC PRINCE* Nordic Prince01.jpgγια λογαριασμο της *Royal Caribbean Cruise Line*.
To 1980 επιστρεφει πισω στο Ναυπηγιο προκειμενου να επιμηκυνθει κατα 26μ. NordicPrince01.jpgγια να αυξησει τη χωρητικοτητα του απο 714 σε 1194 επιβατες.
Το 1994 επειτα απο μια επιτυχημενη σταδιοδρομια στην RCCL
πωλειται στην *AIRTOURS* Carousel01.jpgενα απο μεγαλυτερα Βρεατανικα πρακτορεια διακοπων παιρνοντας το ονομα _CAROUSEL._
_H_ *AIRTOURS*_ Carousel08.jpgαπο_συρεται απο τη αγορα της κρουαζιερας το 2004 και το πλοιο περναει στην πλοιοκτησια της *LOUIS CRUISE LINES* η οποια και το ονομαζει *AQUAMARINE*.
Το 2007 ναυλωνεται στην Γερμανικη *TRANSOCEAN* ως *ARIELLE* για ταξιδια στην Βορρεια Ευρωπη.
Το πλοιο επιστρεφει φετος στην *LOUIS HELLENIC CRUISESAquamarine-01.jpg* με το ονομα _AQUAMARINE_ για 3-4 ημερα ταξιδια απο Πειραια και η χαρα να ειναι διαχυτη που τετοιο πλοιο θα εχουμε ολοι τη χαρα να βλεπουμε στα νησια μας.

----------


## viramola

Το βαπορι Νεταρε με την Ελευσινα βγηκε για δοκιμαστικο κ μπαινει στο Κεντρικο Λιμανι π ι σ ω απο το CRISTAL,εκει δηλαδη που θα πρεπει να συνηθισει οτι θα ειναι φετος το καλοκαιρι!

----------


## AegeanIslands

Update ο *viramola* καλωςορισες πισω ,μας ελλειψες :Very Happy: 
Το πλοιο την Παρασκευη ξεκινα ταξιδια 3μερα-4μερα.
Καλη αρχη να χει το βαπορι,ο βαποραρος δηλαδη.
Καλη σεζον!

----------


## Captain Argy

Έχουμε κάποια σημερινή του φωτογραφία??

----------


## Apostolos

Το πλοίο μετά απο ένα καπνιστό  :Smile:  δοκιμαστικό πρίν 4 μέρες επέστρεψε στον Πειραιά και ύψωσε την Ελληνική σημαία!!!!

----------


## mastrokostas

> Το πλοίο μετά απο ένα καπνιστό  δοκιμαστικό πρίν 4 μέρες επέστρεψε στον Πειραιά και ύψωσε την Ελληνική σημαία!!!!


Αυτά πραγματικά είναι ωραία νέα !

----------


## Leo

Τα καλύτερα νέα είναι ότι γύρω στα μεσάνυχτα εθεάθη (ais) να έρχεται σφαίρα (17.5) για Πειραιά.... Αργία είναι αύριο, πάρτε την μηχανή σας και εένα κομάτι λαγάνα και περιμένουμε φωτογραφία  :Wink:

----------


## Apostolos

Αφού πρώτα είχε περάσει και απο την όμορφη Πάτμο!
Ήταν η πρώτη κρουαζιέρα με πράκτορες κλπ κλπ???

----------


## scoufgian

το πλοιο αναχωρησε απο το λιμανι του Πειραια με προορισμο τη Μυκονο

----------


## scoufgian

αψογος!!!ιδιαιτερα η πρωτη φωτο.........

----------


## kalypso

τέλειες και οι δύο...μπράβο Tsentzo!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αφού δώσω και εγώ τα συγχαρητήρια μου στον *Tsentzos* για τις πολύ ωραίες φώτο του, να ανεβάσω δύο φώτο του πλοίου λίγη ώρα πριν τον απόπλου του. 

AQUAMARINE_1.jpg

AQUAMARINE_2.jpg

----------


## Nautikos II

Σας ευχαριστω ολους, αλλα μην με κανεται να.................. :Surprised: ops: !!!
Espresso τελειες οι φωτογραφιες σου, Γνωριζει κανεις τον *ακριβη προορισμο* του Aqua Marine;

----------


## scoufgian

πρωτο λιμανι μυκονος

----------


## dk

Συνορα Ελλαδας-Τουρκιας (στενο Μιλητου)

SPA51348.JPG

----------


## dk

Ροδος 30/7

SPA51394.JPG

SPA51399.JPG

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το κροαυαζιερόπλοιο "AQUAMARINE" της Luis Cruises την Τετάρτη 9 Ιουλίου 2008 στη Ρόδο.
Την ημέρα εκείνη υπήρχαν στη Ρόδο 5 κρουαζιερόπλοια ("Sky Wonder", "Ocean Countess", "Cristal", "AQUAMARINE", "The Aegean Pearl"), καθώς και το "Ancara" σε ρόλο κρουαζιερόπλοιου.
Το απόγευμα άρχισαν να φεύγουν το ένα μετά το άλλο.
Καθισμένοι στις πίντες του λιμανιού καραβολάτρες και ψαράδες έβλεπαν να περνούν το ένα μετά το άλλο.

Aquamarine.jpg

Aquamarine II.jpg

----------


## mastrovasilis

Χωρητικότητα: 23.149 τόνοι
Ανακαίνιση: 2005
Καταστρώματα: 7
Mήκος: 194,3 μέτρα
Πλάτος: 24,03 μέτρα
Βύθισμα: 6,7 μέτρα
Επιβάτες: 1.050/1.158
Καμπίνες: 525
Πλήρωμα: 432

και μερικές φωτό απο το εσωτερικό.
gym.JPG

119494993016425IMG.JPG

bed 1.JPG

bed 2.JPG

bridge bar.JPG

πηγή. navihellas.gr

----------


## scoufgian

aquamarine στη πανεμορφη Πατμο
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 12206

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 12207

----------


## mastrovasilis

ωραίες φωτό φίλε scoufgian. :Wink:

----------


## moutsokwstas

DSC00506.JPG
AQUA MARINE- απο τα αγαπημενα μου βαπορια, λογω του κοψιματος που εχει, αν και παλιο βεβαια, δεν ειναι σαν τα αλλα που ειναι πολυκατοικιες με μπαλκονακια...

----------


## scoufgian

> DSC00506.JPG
> AQUA MARINE- απο τα αγαπημενα μου βαπορια, λογω του κοψιματος που εχει, αν και παλιο βεβαια, δεν ειναι σαν τα αλλα που ειναι πολυκατοικιες με μπαλκονακια...


ωραιος ο moutsokwstas!!!!πως λεει το γνωμικο...........ο νεος ειναι ωραιος αλλα ο παλιος ειναι αλλιως........ειμαι κι εγω της αποψης οτι  αυτης της γενιας τα κρουζιεροπλοια εχουν αλλη αιγλη σε σχεση με τα κουτια που κατασκευαζουμε σημερα.Βεβαια αλλα τα κομφορ που προσφερονται σημερα με τα νεοτευκτα πλοια αλλα για εμας τους καραβολατρες παντα υπαρχει η αγαπη για το παλιο........

----------


## mastrokostas

> ........ειμαι κι εγω της αποψης οτι αυτης της γενιας τα κρουζιεροπλοια εχουν αλλη αιγλη σε σχεση με τα κουτια που κατασκευαζουμε σημερα.Βεβαια αλλα τα κομφορ που προσφερονται σημερα με τα νεοτευκτα πλοια αλλα για εμας τους καραβολατρες παντα υπαρχει η αγαπη για το παλιο........


Ακριβώς !!!!!Τότε κατέβαζαν αστέρια και καντήλια για να ταξιδεψουν ,και σήμερα ξέρουμε όλοι μας που βρίσκεται το κάθε βαπόρι .Τα σημερινα είναι και λίγο ποιο ασφαλή απο τα βαπόρια τις δεκαετίας του 50-60 .Από θέμα ομορφιάς δεν τίθεται θέμα ....αν και μερικά από τα σημερινά είναι και αυτά όμορφα ,αλλά αυτά είναι γούστα .

----------


## mike_rodos

Moutsokosta ωραία η φώτο σου!!! Ωραία τα παλιά κρουαζιερόπλοια δεν λέω, αλλά δεν με χαλάει να κάνω κρουαζιέρα και να έχω το μπαλκονάκι μου... Αρακτός σε μία καρέκλα και να φωτογραφίζω ότι πλέει στο πανέμορφο Αιγαίο μας...

----------


## despo

Να φωτογραφίζεις άλλα πλοία συμφωνώ, γιατι τα 'μπαλκονάτα' - κουτιά δεν φωτογραφίζονται με τιποτα.

----------


## captainikos

Κάπου στην Ibiza αν θυμάμαι καλά το 2005

----------


## .voyager

Στην Ίμπιζα εγώ δεν έχω δει έτσι το λιμάνι. Έιναι μικρότερο, παλιό και δεν έχει γερανούς... Mήπως είναι αλλού; Βαρκελώνη? Αλλά ούτε για Βαρκελώνη μου κάνει! Anyway  :Smile:

----------


## captainikos

Έχεις δίκυο, τώρα που την μεγένθυνα είδα ότι είναι Μασσαλία, φαίνεται και η Παναγία πίσω.

----------


## scoufgian

σημερινη αναχωρηση του Aquamarine
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21704

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21705

----------


## sylver23

εξαιρετικες φωτο..ειδικα η δευτερη :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mastrovasilis

> σημερινη αναχωρηση του Aquamarine
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21704
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21705


Πολύ όμορφες φωτό scoufgian. :Wink:

----------


## scoufgian

να στε καλα παιδια

----------


## AegeanIslands

> Κάπου στην Ibiza αν θυμάμαι καλά το 2005


Το πλοιο στη Φωτο ειναι στο Λιμανι της Μασσαλιας :Wink:

----------


## mastrokostas

Προχτές στην Λεμεσό ,αλλά το φως δεν βοήθαγε για κάτι καλύτερο .
IMG_2122.jpg
IMG_2140.jpg

----------


## dimitris

Το βαπορι επεσε απο την δεξαμενη στα ναυπηγεια Ελευσινας και κατευθυνεται προς το διαυλο της Σαλαμινας

----------


## dimitris

Για το κεντρικο λιμανι ερχεται και αυτο.

----------


## dimitris

Δεν μπηκε τελικα μεσα στο κεντρικο λιμανι  θα εκτελεσει πρωτα δοκιμαστικο και θα επιστρεψει να δεσει στην παγοδα,ξεκιναει την Παρασκευη 6 Μαρτιου τις κρουαζιερες του στις 18:00 και πρωτο λιμανι Μυκονος!

----------


## mike_rodos

Την πρώτη προσέγγιση για φέτος στο λιμάνι της Ρόδου έκανε το κρουαζιερόπλοιο AQUAMARINE, αν και η πρώτη προσέγγισει ήταν προγραμματισμένη για τις 7/3/2009 δεν έγεινε, γιατί το πλοίο δεν κατάφερε να μπεί στο λιμάνι της Ρόδου λόγω καιρικών συνθηκών... Παρακάτω μία σημερινή φωτογραφία για τον φίλο scoufgian  :Wink: 


DSCN1229.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

τις ευχαριστιες μου κυριε Mike.Αντε σιγα σιγα ανοιγει ο καιρος και οι Τεταρτες θα ναι γεματες παλι απο κρουαζιεροπλοια.Ποιος σε πιανει.........

----------


## mike_rodos

Και ακόμη μία φώτο από το aquamarine καθώς προσέγγιζε το λιμάνι της Ρόδου σήμερα το πρωί! 


DSCN1263.jpg

----------


## ελμεψη

Το Aquamarine στο λιμάνι της Ρόδου στις 22/4/2009.

----------


## Leo

Το *Aquamarine* εν πλώ, στο βάθος η Τήνος. Από Τηνιακό χέρι, που αλλού... στον rocinante.

----------


## Rocinante

> Το *Aquamarine* εν πλώ, στο βάθος η Τήνος. Από Τηνιακό χέρι, που αλλού... στον rocinante.


 ΘΕΡΜΟΤΑΤΑ Ευχαριστω  :Wink:

----------


## mike_rodos

Για ακόμη μία φορά στο λιμάνι της Ρόδου, ένας από τους ποιο τακτικού μας επισκέπτες!!! Το Aquamarine πλαγιοδετιμένο στην ανατολική πλευρά του κεντρικού λιμάνιου!!! Για τον φίλο TSS APOLLON

DSCN1352.jpg

----------


## moutsokwstas

ωραιες φωτογραφιες μιχαλη!

----------


## l3ft3r1s

Γεια χαρά παιδιά! Την Παρασκευή ταξιδεύω με το AQUAMARINE, οπότε αν τραβήξω φώτο του πλοίου θα τις ανεβάσω! Εξωτερικές βλέπω έχετε κάμποσες, οπότε θα προσπαθήσω να φέρω από το εσωτερικό!

Μήπως ξέρετε παρεμπιπτόντως αν αναχωρεί από την πύλη Ε11 ή από την Ε12?

Λευτέρης

----------


## DeepBlue

Καλημέρα.Μερικές φωτο από το AQUAMARINE Ύστερα από μια 3ημερη κρουαζιέρα στο Αιγαίο.
P7180795.JPG
P7180794.JPG
P7190796.JPG

----------


## DeepBlue

Και μερικές εν πλω
P7190797.JPG
P7190798.JPG
P7190799.JPG

----------


## vinman

Βγαίνοντας απο το λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου και έξω απο αυτό!!

----------


## theodor1

Τι μου θυμήσατε ρε παιδια...αν και παλιό ηταν φοβερη η κρουαζιερα!!!

----------


## vinman

Στη Ρόδο,Σάββατο 26 Σεπτέμβρη!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58830

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Σύμφωνα με το Maritime Matters, το Aquamarine από φέτος τον χειμώνα θα έχει σαν βάση των κρουαζιερών του την Ινδία για την νέα εταιρία Louis Cruises India. Περισσότερα εδώ http://www.maritimematters.com/shipnews.html

----------


## manoubras 33

Καλησπέρα σε όλους!! Αυτήν την στιγμή έχει βυθιστεί η δεξαμενή ΄΄Βιολάντο Γουλανδρή’’ του νεώριου  Σύρου, και σιγά σιγά το πλοίο με την βοήθεια τον ρυμουλκών πάει προς τα μεσα!

----------


## nkr

Το AQUAMARINE στην Σαντορινη.
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/attachm...1&d=1256928371

100_1050-1.JPG

----------


## nkr

Το Aquamarine στην Σαντορινη.
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/attachm...1&d=1257260482

100_1080.JPG

----------


## nkr

Το AQUAMARINE κανει παρεα με το Ηφαιστειο της Σαντορινης.

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/attachm...1&d=1257681348

----------


## despo

Εφυγε χτες το απόγευμα και μεχρι το μεσημέρι εμφανιζόταν νότια, για το καινούργιο χειμωνιάτικο ορμητήριό του γύρω απο την Ινδία. Προβλεπόμενη επιστροφή του στον Πειραιά αρχες Μαίου. Προσωπική μου άποψη οτι είναι το ομορφότερο πλοίο της εταιρείας με μοναδικό του μειονέκτημα τις στενές καμπίνες.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Εφυγε χτες το απόγευμα και μεχρι το μεσημέρι εμφανιζόταν νότια, για το καινούργιο χειμωνιάτικο ορμητήριό του γύρω απο την Ινδία. Προβλεπόμενη επιστροφή του στον Πειραιά αρχες Μαίου. Προσωπική μου άποψη οτι είναι το ομορφότερο πλοίο της εταιρείας με μοναδικό του μειονέκτημα τις στενές καμπίνες.


Κανείς δεν είναι τέλειος !Και εγώ πιστεύω ότι είναι ένα από τα ποιο όμορφα ,αλλα μου αρέσουν και άλλα στην Louis ! :Wink:

----------


## stratoscy

Οφείλω να συμφωνήσω ότι η Λούης έχει πολύ όμορφα πλοία που μου αρέσουν πολύ και έλπιζα να αντικαταστούσε αυτό εδώ το THE EMERALD αλλά δεν είχε ελπίδες

----------


## DimitrisT

*Το Aquamarine εγκαινιάζει από σήμερα τις κρουαζιέρες  στην Ινδία*

Πηγή : marinews.gr

----------


## Melis7

Απλά, ένα κομψότατο κρουαζιερόπλοιο της παλιάς φουρνιάς. Ειδικά, αυτή η πλώρη του με τρελαίνει..... 
Εδώ το βλέπετε τον Σεπτέμβρη του 2009 στην Πάτμο

----------


## marsant

ΑQUAMARINE μπαινοντας Σαντορινη ερχομενο απο το Ηρακλειο, για τον φιλο rocinante :Wink:

----------


## artmios sintihakis

AQUAMARINE αναχωρεί απο το λιμάνι Ηρακλέιου με προορισμό την πανέμορφη Σαντορίνη!!!!Στον marsant,rocinante
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 69399

----------


## marsant

Πανεμορφη φιλε Αρτεμη να σαι καλα,πυροβολας αλυπητα απο το ομορφο Ηρακλειο!

----------


## Henry Casciaro

[QUOTE = TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA; 259500] According to Maritime Matters, the Aquamarine from this winter will be like on the cruise of India for the new company Louis Cruises India. More here http://www.maritimematters.com/shipnews.html[/ QUOTE]

According to Maritimematters the Aquamarine is cutting short its India cruises this winter and apparently returning to Greece. Has anyone heard this or can anyone confirm this ?? Seems strange to give the reason as high port charges in Cochin !! More like this market did'nt really come up to expectations or Louis has not received the support they expected from the tourism authorities....

Henry. :Confused:

----------


## Henry Casciaro

This is what has appeared in Seatrade Insider today:

" Louis Cruises has decided to curtail its Indian operation just six weeks after Aquamarine started an inaugural 2009/10 season from Cochin. The 1,200-passenger ship will sail its final one-day cruise from Cochin this Saturday before heading back to Europe next week.

The cruise line cited operational and infrastructure hindrances as the reason for cutting short its first year of operations in the region. Aquamarine was due to offer itineraries on the Kochi-Maldives-Cochin, and the Cochin-Colombo-Cochin routes, in addition to one-night sailings through to April 25.

Louis said excessive port charges, below par port infrastructure and uncoordinated embarkation procedures were partly to blame. ‘Furthermore, the agreed joint promotion of Cochin as a cruise hub in the region has experienced delays in implementation and has therefore hindered the overall marketing effort,’ the line stated.

If the issues are resolved, Louis said it plans a return to the region in October.

Henry

----------


## cyprus4ever

Κι ένα μικρό διαφημιστικό σποτάκι για την LOUIS CRUISES INDIA που βρήκα στο youtube... Απ'ότι φαίνεται κάπου τα πλάνα της εταιρείας δεν πηγάν όπως τα ήθελε και τώρα ψάχνει διακιολογίες! Από την άλλη ίσως τα όσα ισχυρίζονται να είναι και αλήθεια... Ποιο ξέρει;

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_tNE7ftOQg

----------


## mastrokostas

Δεν νομίζω ότι απέχει και πολύ από την πραγματικότητα αυτά που αναφέρει η Louis !Για όσους έχουν πάει σε αυτά τα μέρη καταλαβαίνουν καλύτερα !Η εταιρία έκανε μια δοκιμή να ανοίξει μια αγορά που κανείς δεν είχε δοκιμάσει πριν .Βλέπει ότι το πράγμα δεν τραβά , και τέλος !Απλά πράγματα !

----------


## cyprus4ever

Όντως φίλε mastrokοstas... Αν αναλογιστώ τα όσα γίνονται στη Λεμεσό κατά τη διαδικασία επιβίβασης στα κρουαζιερόπλοια (σ.σ. απόλυτο χάος!), που υποτίθετε ότι έχει μερικές δεκαετίες παράδοση στις κρουαζιέρες, φαντάζομαι τι θα γίνεται σε μια χώρα που για πρώτη φορά επιχειρείται κάτι τέτοιο για να γίνεται αναφορά σε ακατάλληλες υποδομές και ασυντόνιστες διαδικασίες επιβίβασης...! Από την άλλη όμως σίγουρα θα ήταν και ζημιογόνα κίνηση και για την ίδια την εταιρεία για να προβεί στον τερματισμό της διεξαγωγής των δρομολογίων...

----------


## mastrokostas

Οι αποσκευές πλέον απασχολούν και τα ποιο σύγχρονα λιμάνια !Με τα πλοία που έχουμε σήμερα των 2500 επιβατών ,τα μέτρα ασφάλεια με το scanning των αποσκευών και την μεταφορά τους στο  πλοίο, οι αποσκευές είναι ένας μεγάλος πονοκέφαλος και χρειάζεται να υπάρχουν σύγχρονες υποδομές στα λιμάνια !Ακόμη και ο Πειραιάς είναι πολύ πίσω ,αλλά είναι λίγα τα embarkation που γίνονται ,διότι τα περισσότερα πλοία είναι περαστικά, και γι αυτό δεν φαίνεται το πρόβλημα !  Τώρα καταλαβαίνεις τι υποδομές υπάρχουν σε μέρει  όπως είναι Ινδία !

----------


## cyprus4ever

Φαντάζομαι τι κατάσταση επικρατεί... Ωχ!

( Παρεπιπτόντως μακάρι να ήταν μόνο οι αποσκευές το πρόβλημά μας εδώ στη Λεμεσό...! Αλλά αυτό είναι τεράστιο θέμα και καλυτέρα ας το αφήσουμε...  :Wink:  )

----------


## Leo

Παρατήρησα λίγο πριν ότι βλέπετε στο ais.
Καλά το πλοίο είχε φύγει για κρουαζιέρες στην Ινδία, νωρίς δεν γύρισε?

aquqmrine.JPG

----------


## DimitrisT

> Παρατήρησα λίγο πριν ότι βλέπετε στο ais.
> Καλά το πλοίο είχε φύγει για κρουαζιέρες στην Ινδία, νωρίς δεν γύρισε?


Καλημέρα Cpt,αν δεις τα μηνύματα του Henry Casciaro και του mastrokostas θα σου ληθούν οι απορίες.
Φιλικά,
Δημήτρης

----------


## Leo

Ευχαριστώ Δημήτρη, έχεις δίκιο... ενημερώθηκα.

----------


## artmios sintihakis

AQUAMARINE μόλις έβαλε μπροστά τις μηχανές για να ξεκινήσει να σαλπάρει για Σαντορίνη!!!!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 77874

----------


## cyprus4ever

Κάτι πήρε τ'αυτί μου ότι και στο AQUAMARINE ξεκίνησαν να βάφονται μπλε οι τσιμινιέρες... Αληθεύει;

----------


## esperos

> Κάτι πήρε τ'αυτί μου ότι και στο AQUAMARINE ξεκίνησαν να βάφονται μπλε οι τσιμινιέρες... Αληθεύει;


Αληθεύει!
Χθες  το  πρωι  που  το  είδα  ήταν  βαμμένη  ήδη  η  μία  πλευρά.

----------


## mike_rodos

AQUAMARINE αναχωρόντας από τη Ρόδο στις 19 Αυγούστου 2009

DSCN2623.jpg

----------


## diagoras

Το ομορφο κρουαζιεροπλοιο στην παγοδα 
084.JPG

----------


## mastrokostas

Ξεκινά την επόμενη εβδομάδα ,τρίμερες-τετραήμερες κρουαζιέρες !

----------


## mastrokostas

Υπάρχουν ακόμη βαπόρια με την Ελληνική σημαία !!!Ευτυχώς !
IMG_9445.jpg

----------


## Melis7

> AQUAMARINE αναχωρόντας από τη Ρόδο στις 19 Αυγούστου 2009
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 80703


Καταπληκτική φώτο..... Πλωράκλα μου εσύ........

----------


## ελμεψη

Δυο φωταγραφιες του πλοιου απο δυο διαφορετικες αναχωρησεις.Αφιερωμενες στον mastrokostas,mike_rodos,Leo και σε οποιον αλλο αρεσει αυτο το πλοιο!!!

DSC_2427(1).JPG

DSC_3175(1).JPG

----------


## AegeanIslands

To _AQUAMARINE_ αποπλεει απο το Ηρακλειο πιο ομορφο απο ποτε...

AQUAMARINE@Heraklio.jpg

----------


## vinman

*Για τον φίλο mastrokostas!

Hράκλειο 9 Αυγούστου 2009!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 84294


*Ρόδος 26 Σεπτεμβρίου 2009!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 84296

----------


## Melis7

Μετά τη χθεσινή βλάβη του πλοίου στην Κύρια Μηχανή Νο1, πήρε παράταση να συνεχίσει τα ταξίδια του μέχρι τις 30/04/2010......

----------


## artmios sintihakis

To Aquamarine την Πέμπτη που μας περασε στο λιμάνι Ηρακλέιου δεμένο λόγο βλάβης!Μιλάμε για πολύ ντουμάνι το βαπόρι!!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85336

----------


## cyprus4ever

Με ευκαιρία αυτή τη φώτο του φίλου αρτέμη θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν τα κρουαζιερόπλοια, και γενικότερα τα βαπόρια, ελέγχονται για το πόσο επιβαρύνουν το περιβάλλον με ρύπους... Δηλαδή αν υπάρχει κάποια νομοθεσία και αν τηρείται...

----------


## lostromos

Το "βλέπω" στο Λαύριο από χθές. Ξέρει κανείς κάτι?

----------


## Leo

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι είχε σχέση με την απεργία στον Πειραιά... Δεν ξέρω κάτι άλλο, απλά υπόθεση κάνω.

----------


## despo

Ναι ετσι ειναι το πλοιο ξεφόρτωσε και φόρτωσε λογω της απεργίας στο Λαυριο.

----------


## lavriotis

TO AQUAMARINE 26-4-2010 ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΟΥ ΛΑΥΡΙΟΥ

----------


## mike_rodos

*Το Aquamarine αναχωρόντας από την Ρόδο ένα απόγευμα του Μαρτίου...* 

DSCN5313.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Dear friends, here is a good shot of Aquamarine which I took two days ago in Santorini (29/04). Surprisingly she called at Thira in the morning whereas her usual call is in the afternoon so this was a fantastic opportunity which i did'nt expect as I was leaving the island at midday!

I am also including a photos of her in the company of the Costa Fortuna which gives a good comparative perspective of both ships.......I definitely know which one I prefer! 

The Aquamarine looked splendid in her new funnel colours against the incredible backdrop of the Santorini caldera. 

Especially dedicated to vinman, mastrokostas, aegean islands, stratosky, cyprus4ever and all other followers of this classic vessel.

Enjoy, Henry.

Santorini trip April 2010 029.jpg

Santorini trip April 2010 035.jpg

----------


## mninos29

Καταρχην γεια σε ολους. Χρονια στην 'ναυτιλια ως πρακτορας.
αντιπροσωπευω το aquamarine οπως και τα υπολοιπα της louis cruises στην ροδο

----------


## despo

Καλό μήνα σε όλους. Είστε δηλαδή απο το Alhambra Travel, η' κάνω λάθος ?.

----------


## mninos29

Oxi..to alhambra επαψε νε λειτουργει εδω και 2 χρονια

----------


## despo

Εκανα λάθος ειναι το πρακτορείο Γεωργιάδη, αφου βρήκα το ενημερωτικό φυλλάδιο που μας ειχαν μοιράσει στην κρουαζιερα τελος Οκτωβρίου. Το άσχημο βέβαια ειναι οτι στις 3ήμερες φέτος έχει κοπεί η Ρόδος.

----------


## Trakman

> Dear friends, here is a good shot of Aquamarine which I took two days ago in Santorini (29/04). Surprisingly she called at Thira in the morning whereas her usual call is in the afternoon so this was a fantastic opportunity which i did'nt expect as I was leaving the island at midday!
> 
> I am also including a photos of her in the company of the Costa Fortuna which gives a good comparative perspective of both ships.......I definitely know which one I prefer! 
> 
> The Aquamarine looked splendid in her new funnel colours against the incredible backdrop of the Santorini caldera. 
> 
> Especially dedicated to vinman, mastrokostas, aegean islands, stratosky, cyprus4ever and all other followers of this classic vessel.
> 
> Enjoy, Henry.
> ...


Fantastic photos!!!! Thank you for sharing with us!!! :Wink:

----------


## vinman

> Dear friends, here is a good shot of Aquamarine which I took two days ago in Santorini (29/04). Surprisingly she called at Thira in the morning whereas her usual call is in the afternoon so this was a fantastic opportunity which i did'nt expect as I was leaving the island at midday!
> 
> I am also including a photos of her in the company of the Costa Fortuna which gives a good comparative perspective of both ships.......I definitely know which one I prefer! 
> 
> The Aquamarine looked splendid in her new funnel colours against the incredible backdrop of the Santorini caldera. 
> 
> Especially dedicated to vinman, mastrokostas, aegean islands, stratosky, cyprus4ever and all other followers of this classic vessel.
> 
> Enjoy, Henry.
> ...


Very beautiful pictures Henry!!
Thanks you very much!

----------


## mninos29

> Εκανα λάθος ειναι το πρακτορείο Γεωργιάδη, αφου βρήκα το ενημερωτικό φυλλάδιο που μας ειχαν μοιράσει στην κρουαζιερα τελος Οκτωβρίου. Το άσχημο βέβαια ειναι οτι στις 3ήμερες φέτος έχει κοπεί η Ρόδος.


Πλεον δεν ειναι ουτε αυτο. Την πρακτορευση εχει το πρακτορειο Καραγιαννιδης απο φετος

----------


## despo

Εχουν αλλάξει τόσα πράγματα ?. Καλές δουλειές να έχετε !

----------


## mninos29

> Εχουν αλλάξει τόσα πράγματα ?. Καλές δουλειές να έχετε !


Σας ευχαριστω.

----------


## DimitrisT

31/5 Πειραιάς............
DSCF4843.jpg

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Όταν ξημερώνει ο ουρανός παίρνει απίστευτα χρώματα και δημιουργείται μία απίστευτη εικόνα..η οποία πραγματικά σε ταξιδεύει κ σε αφήνει να ονειρευτείς!!Η όλη αυτή εικόνα γίνεται ακόμη πιο μαγική αν για φόντο της έχει κ ένα βαπόρι σαν το ΑΚΟΥΑΜΑΡΙΝ.....το οποίο έρχεται να συμπληρώσει με την όμορφη πλώρη του κ τις ναυπηγηκές γραμμές του,όλη αυτή την υπέροχη εικόνα που σχηματίζεται στα μάτια σου!!
ΤΟ AQUAMARINE  καταφθάνοντας στο λιμάνι Ηρακλείου την Κυριακή που μας πέρασε κ ώρα 06:00 το πρωί...
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 93154

----------


## BEN BRUCE

AQUAMARINE το ομορφο στολιδι του στολου της louis cruises

IMG_9569.JPG

----------


## dokimakos21

*AQUAMARINE -Την Παρασκευη στην Μυκονο..!*
*Για τους mike rodos και mastrokosta.!*
P6182088.jpg

P6182092.jpg

----------


## lostromos

Στον Πειραιά τη περασμένη Παρασκευή.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Lostromos many thanks and congratulations on these great photos!

Cheers, Henry. :Razz:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Aguamarine_...Εν πλω 23-7-2010.
DSCN3849.jpg
_Για τον φιλο Henry Casciaro_

----------


## Henry Casciaro

[QUOTE=T.S.S. APOLLON;372881]_Aguamarine_...Εν πλω 23-7-2010.

Thank you so much Apollon for this beautiful photo of a very handsome ship at speed in the blue waters of the Aegean.......truly superb picture!

I remember when these ships were built for Royal Caribbean many years ago I used to say how modern and ugly they looked ! ....and now we admire them compared to the 'incredible hulks' they build now.

Just compare this vessel with the likes of Norwegian Epic !! .........

Best regards
Henry.

----------


## mastrokostas

Για να μην ξεχνάμε και κάποια ,που εκτός από όμορφα , κυματίζει και η γαλανόλευκη στην πρύμη ! 
IMG_6568.jpg

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Το Aquamarine όπως φαινόταν από το Ηραίον της Σάμου στις 10-8...
Για τους φίλους Mastrokostas, Henry Casciaro και T.S.S. APOLLON.
*

P8109575.JPG

----------


## diagoras

> Για να μην ξεχνάμε και κάποια ,που εκτός από όμορφα , κυματίζει και η γαλανόλευκη στην πρύμη ! 
> IMG_6568.jpg


 Με την ασπρη τσιμινιερα πολυ πιο ομορφο,πολυ πιο αρχοντικο

----------


## Henry Casciaro

[QUOTE=Nissos Mykonos;381106]*Το Aquamarine όπως φαινόταν από το Ηραίον της Σάμου στις 10-8...*
*Για τους φίλους Mastrokostas, Henry Casciaro και T.S.S. APOLLON.*

*Thank you Nissos Mykonos for your dedication. She is certainly one of the best looking ships in the Aegean! Have you seen the new photos of her in the professionals section of the Louis website. They are quite good especially the aerial ones that were taken recently. You can download them from the website.*
*I attach an expmple.*

*Cheers*
*Henry* .

download_Aquamarine At Sea 06.jpg

download_Aquamarine At Sea 08.jpg

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Henry the photos that you attached are very beautiful! I agree with you that the ship is one of the best looking ship in Aegean Sea! Only for you one photo of her, at sea!

Greetings from Greece,
John
*P8131545.JPG

----------


## Henry Casciaro

[QUOTE=Nissos Mykonos;381119]*Henry the photos that you attached are very beautiful! I agree with you that the ship is one of the best looking ship in Aegean Sea! Only for you one photo of her, at sea!*

*Greetings from Greece,*
*John*

*Thanks John, Truly superb photo!*

*Henry.*

----------


## diagoras

Aquamarine-αναχωρηση απο το νησι των Ιπποτων 
rhodes 670.JPG

----------


## mike_rodos

*Aναχώρηση του AQUAMARINE από τη Ρόδο.... AQOUAMARINE 8/9/10
Για όλους τους φίλους του nautilia.gr
*
DSCN9017.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Another fantastic photo Mike, what can I say absolutely great !

Many thanks, Henry  :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Το AQUAMARINE στις 20/09/2010 στον Πειραιά. Οι 2 πρώτες στις 10.15 και οι επόμενες στις 12.10 που αναχωρούσε. Χαρισμένες σε mike_rodos, nkr, diagoras, Nissos Mykonos, mastrokostas & Henry Casciaro :Wink:  :Very Happy: . 

AQUAMARINE 01 20-09-2010.jpg

AQUAMARINE 02 20-09-2010.jpg

AQUAMARINE 03 20-09-2010.jpg

AQUAMARINE 04 20-09-2010.jpg

AQUAMARINE 05 20-09-2010.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Thank you Pantelis for these photos. I have just returned from a cruise on the Calypso and have taken several good shots of Aquamarine myself so I will upload them shortly......All the best, Henry.

----------


## Joyrider

Αναχώρηση 1/10/2010.Κατά τις 18:30 της ίδιας μέρας το ξαναείδα στη Μύκονο.Χαρισμένη στον Παντελή, στο mastrokosta και σε όλους τους φίλους του nautilia.gr

----------


## AegeanIslands

Το ομορφο σκαρι γυρναει με ΑΡ στροφη στην εξοδο του απ'το λιμανι της Πατμου.

AquaMarine.jpg

AquaMarine dpt.jpg

Στο βαθος φουνταρισμενο το "ασχημοπαπο" της _LOUIS CRUISES_

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Dear friends, here are a couple of good shots which I took recently whilst on a short cruise on the Calypso. The first is at Mykonos and the second at Patmos.

Dedicated to all admirers of this beautiful ship!

Henry.

calypso cruise 048.jpg

calypso cruise 078.jpg

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Έτοιμο για αναχώρηση απο το λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου...
Αquamarine is ready to sail from Heraklion-Crete port...
For Henry,mastrokwstas,who love cruises ships!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 109800

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Thanks Artmios for these great photos........Henry :Wink:

----------


## xara

Το Aquamarine αναχωρεί απο τον Πειραιά, για μία απο τις κρουαζιέρες του.

----------


## cruiser

> Το ομορφο σκαρι γυρναει με ΑΡ στροφη στην εξοδο του απ'το λιμανι της Πατμου.
> 
> AquaMarine.jpg
> 
> AquaMarine dpt.jpg
> 
> Στο βαθος φουνταρισμενο το "ασχημοπαπο" της _LOUIS CRUISES_


Τι εγινε λειπει η ΑΡ αγκυρα???

----------


## pantelis2009

To Aquamarine στις 13/09/2010 μόλις έχει βγει απο το λιμάνι του Πειραιά. Χαρισμένη σε mike_rodos, nkr, diagoras, Nissos Mykonos, mastrokostas, xara, artmios sintihakis, AegeanIslands, Joyrider & Henry Casciaro:wink::grin:. 


AQUAMARIME 08 13-09-2010.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

[QUOTE=pantelis2009;402201]To Aquamarine στις 13/09/2010 μόλις έχει βγει απο το λιμάνι του Πειραιά. Χαρισμένη σε mike_rodos, nkr, diagoras, Nissos Mykonos, mastrokostas, xara, artmios sintihakis, AegeanIslands, Joyrider & Henry Casciaro:wink::grin:.

Thank you Pantelis for this excellent photo....!

Best regards
Henry.

----------


## Ellinis

Ας δούμε και καρέ-καρέ την αναχώρηση του AQUAMARINE από το λιμάνι της Ρόδου, την προηγούμενη Τετάρτη.

aquamarine departure.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

Φίλε Ellinis ,μου άρεσε περισσότερο ο τρόπος που το παρουσιάζεις, καρέ-καρε ,και όχι με τεράστιες φωτογραφίες .Να σαι καλά !! :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Ωραίος ο φίλος Ellinis. Υπέροχο το καρέ-καρέ :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

----------


## mastrokostas

Δεμένο πλέoν στο Πειραιά μετά από την καλοκαιρινή σεζόν .
Θα ήθελα να πω ένα μεγάλο μπράβο στους αξιωματικούς και τα πληρώματα της Louis ,διότι παρατηρώ όλα τα βαπόρια της ,και δεν έχουν την παραμικρή σκουριά .Ούτε ένα μικρό τρέξιμο !
*Και πάλι μπράβο τους* !!!!
IMG_3237.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας το δούμε και στη Σαντορίνη στις 18/04/2010. 
Χαρισμένη σε nkr, T.S.S. APOLLON, mastrokostas, Ellinis, xara, ΑΝΔΡΟΣ, cruiser, Henry Casciaro & artmios sintihakis :Wink:  :Very Happy: . 

AQUA MARINE 01 18-04-2010.jpg

----------


## xara

> Ας το δούμε και στη Σαντορίνη στις 18/04/2010. 
> Χαρισμένη σε nkr, T.S.S. APOLLON, mastrokostas, Ellinis, xara, ΑΝΔΡΟΣ, cruiser, Henry Casciaro & artmios sintihakis.


Ευχαριστούμε φίλε!

----------


## despo

Για να δούμε θα το απολαμβάνουμε φέτος όλο το χειμώνα στη θέση αυτή που βρίσκεται η' θα πάει οπως προπερσι στη Λεμεσό ?.

----------


## vinman

*...χθές βράδυ...!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 113899

----------


## AegeanIslands

> Για να δούμε θα το απολαμβάνουμε φέτος όλο το χειμώνα στη θέση αυτή που βρίσκεται η' θα πάει οπως προπερσι στη Λεμεσό ?.


 Το ζητημα ειναι να παει ακομα πιο μακρυα..... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## nkr

*Το αροδο στην Σαντορινη AQUAMARINE.......
Αφιερωμενη στους pantelis2009,deep blue,tss apollon,aegeanislands,vinamn,despo,mastrokostas,el  linis,Henry,Dimitris T. και Καρολο.*

----------


## despo

Να είσαι καλά φίλε Nkr.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε nkr και ανταποδίδω σε σένα και τους φίλους που αναφέρεις. :Wink:  :Very Happy: .


AQUA MARINE 02 15-04-2010.jpg
*Aquamarine......15/04/2010 Σαντορίνη.*

----------


## vinman

*Πειραιάς 6 Νοεμβρίου!
Για όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 115528

----------


## pantelis2009

*Aquamarine...08/11/2010, Πειραιάς.*
Χαρισμένη σε nkr, vinman, despo, T.S.S. APOLLON, DeepBlue, mastrokostas, AegeanIslands, Dimitris T και όλους τους φίλους :Wink:  :Razz: .

AQUAMARIME 30 08-11-2010.jpg

----------


## despo

Να εισαι καλά φίλε Παντελή, ειναι απο τα αγαπημένα μου πλοία.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Πανεμορφες φωτογραφιες απο τους φιλους  nkr,vinman και pantelis2009 Ευχαριστουμε

----------


## mastrokostas

Και μια πλωράτη από το όμορφο αυτό βαπόρι !

IMG_3239.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Dear friends have just spotted this photo of Aquamarine in Marinetraffic showing her name being painted over the stern..........? Taken only a couple of days ago. 

I hope this does'nt mean she is being sold ! As I had heard rumours that Louis was trying to sell her. Has anyone heard anything about this?

It would be a real pity for this beauty to leave the Greek register and Louis. Or maybe its just a paint job!

(Photo courtesy Evangelos Patsis - Marinetraffic.com)

Cheers
Henry.

Aquamarine laid up Piraeus breakwater.doc

----------


## AegeanIslands

For some Fortunately for some others Unfortunatelly this is n o t a paint job.

----------


## Apostolos

Κρίμα για το αγαπητό βαπόρι... Ισως ότι ποιο όμορφο υπήρχε στο στόλο του Λούη...

----------


## cruiser

> For some Fortunately for some others Unfortunatelly this is n o t a paint job.


 
Αν ειναι κατι νομιζω θα ανακοινοθει συντομα !!!! Εκτος και το μαθουμε απο τον Πιλοτο που θα αφησει οταν φυγει!!!!

----------


## despo

Αν και δεν υπάρχει μεχρι στιγμής επίσημη ανακοίνωση της εταιρείας, όλα δείχνουν οτι το πλοίο πρέπει να έχει πουληθεί. Κρίμα που οπως είχα γράψει νωρίτερα, αναρωτιόμουν αν θα το απολαμβάναμε το χειμώνα στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, ενω φαίνεται οτι θα πρέπει να αποχαιρετήσουμε το υπέροχο αυτό πλοίο, κατα τη γνώμη μου το ομορφότερο της εταιρείας Λούη.

----------


## mastrokostas

Το βαπόρι έχει πουληθεί ,και μέχρι τα Χριστούγεννα θα μας έχει αφήσει .Ακούγετε για Μέξικο , χωρίς να είναι διασταυρωμένο .
Το καλό είναι ότι το βαπόρι θα αντικατασταθεί στον στόλο της Louis με νεότερο .

----------


## pantelis2009

*Aquamarine...18/04/2010, Σαντορίνη.
*Χαρισμένη σε nkr, vinman, despo, T.S.S. APOLLON, DeepBlue, mastrokostas, AegeanIslands, Dimitris T και όλους τους φίλους :Wink: .

AQUA MARINE 02 18-04-2010.jpg

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Eμένα για αντικαταστάτη γιατί μου μυρίζει το NORWEGIAN DREAM!!!!??????

----------


## mastrokostas

Ίσως να είναι  ποιο καλύτερο από αυτό!! Θα δούμε !

----------


## despo

Πρώτα να ευχαριστήσω τον φίλο Παντελή για τη φωτογραφία του. Αν πρόκειται αντικατάσταση απο το Ν. Dream, μόνο αναβάθμιση δεν βλέπω, αφου πρόκειται κατα τα φαινόμενα για προβληματικό/περιφερόμενο πλοίο. Ποιος άλλωστε θα μπορούσε να είναι ο λόγος της μη ενεργοποίησής του τόσο καιρό απο οποιονδήποτε πλοιοκτήτη ?.

----------


## mastrokostas

Αυτό που έρθει μάλλον θα έρθει από πολύ μακριά .

----------


## cruiser

> Ίσως να είναι ποιο καλύτερο από αυτό!! Θα δούμε !


 
Ας κραταμε μικρο καλαθι !!!! Πολλα ακουγονται !!!! Τιποτα επισημα ομως !!!

----------


## mastrokostas

> Ας κραταμε μικρο καλαθι !!!! !


Πάντα φιλε μου! γι αυτό και δεν υπάρχει κανένας ενθουσιασμός όπως βλέπεις !

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Τελευταία αναχώρηση αυτού του υπέροχου κρουαζιεροπλοίου απο το λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου για την σεζόν 2010........M/S AQUAMARINE......απο τα αγαπημένα της Louis....
SAM_0448.JPG

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Το κρουαζιερόπλοιο μετονομάστηκε σε OCEAN STAR PACIFIC.........άν είναι βέβαια αυτο που είναι ακόμη δεμένο στην είσοδο του λιμανιού!!!Με κάθε επιφύλαξη το λέω αυτό!

----------


## Apostolos

Σωστά είπες! Εκεί ειναι και σύντομα θα έχουμε και ανταπόκριση

----------


## ιθακη

το ειχα δει κι εγω το χαραμα στο ais αλλα λεω μπα....
Χωρίς τίτλο2.jpg

Χωρίς τίτλο.jpg

το πλοιο μετονομαστηκε *ocean star pacific* με σημαια *panama* και διακριτικο *3FCR*

οριστε και το *πρωτο πιστηριο* για το πριν και το μετα

----------


## Ellinis

Και η σχετική ανακοίνωση του Λούη




> Louisplc – Πώληση του Κρoυαζιεροπλοίου Aquamarine” 
> Λευκωσία, 16 Δεκεμβρίου, 2010
> 
> Η Louisplc ανακοινώνει ότι στα πλαίσια της εξαγγελθείσας πολιτικής για ανανέωση του στόλου, η πλοιοκτήτρια της εταιρεία LauperShippingCo. έχει πωλήσει το κρουαζιερόπλοιο m/v “Aquamarine” στην εταιρεία _Corporacion De Cruceros Nacionales S.A De C.V__._ του Μεξικού για το ποσό των 23,375εκ. Δολαρίων Αμερικής. Η πληρωμή και ταυτόχρονη μεταβίβαση της ιδιοκτησίας του πλοίου έγινε στις 15 Δεκεμβρίου, 2010. Yπολογίζεται ότι από την πώληση αυτή με βάση την ισοτιμία Ευρώ-Δολαρίου θα προκύψει λογιστική ζημιά 1,090εκ. Ευρώ περίπου, η οποία δεν αναμένεται να επηρεάσει τις μέχρι στιγμής προβλέψεις της Εταιρείας για τα συνολικά αποτελέσματα του 2010.


Η νέα εταιρία του θα προθείται ως Ocean Star Cruises και μια πρώτη παρουσίαση της μπορείται να βρείτε εδώ.
Η ιστοσελίδα της όμως δεν λειτουργεί ακόμη.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε λοιπόν την πρώτη του φωτο σαν Ocean Star Pacific σήμερα το μεσημέρι όταν έγραφαν το όνομα πρύμα. Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους :Wink: .

OCEAN STAR PACIFIC 01 16-12-2010.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

Θεωρώ σωστότατη την κίνηση αυτή από την Louis ,με το να ξεφορτωθεί ένα βαπόρι που έχει τα χρονάκια του . 
Τα νέα του ταξίδια πάντως θα είναι απίθανα !

----------


## ιθακη

αυτη την λογικη εγω προσωπηκα δεν θα την καταλαβω ποτε...ειναι σωστη η λογικη να δωσεις ενα πανεμορφο βαπορι που ναι μεν εχει τα χρονακια του,αφου "γεννηθηκε" το 1971,αλλα ειναι και 168 μετρων και μου κρατας ενα αλλο συνομηλικο βαπορι,εξισου ομορφο μεν αλλα και αυτο του 1971,το coral που ειναι και κατα 20 μετρα μικροτερο????η να πουμε για το orient queen που αυτο ειναι και 3 χρονια μεγαλυτερο (1968) και 8 μετρα μικροτερο...για να μην μιλησω για το αιωνοβιο calypso,γι μενα IONIAN HARMONY,που ναι μεν κανει το Πατρα Ιταλια απο το 89,αλλα ειναι κατασκευης 1967...

----------


## Leo

Γιώργο, με την λογική τη δική σου δεν δουλεύει η ναυτιλία. Παίζουν πάρα πολλά θέματα που αξιολογούνται, πίσω από κάθε κίνηση μιας Εταιρείας, και τον τελευταίο θέμα που εξετάζεται είναι η ομορφιά ή ασχήμια ενός πλοίου. Το βασικότερο είναι το οικονομικό π.χ. ποιο πιάνει τα περισσότερα ανάλογα με τις ανάγκες της εταιρείας σε σύγκριση με πάρα πολλούς παράγοντες , όπως κόστος συντήρησης, συμμόρφωση με κανονισμούς, ηλικία πλοίου, πρόθεση τουριστικής κίνησης κλπ κλπ κλπ. Αυτά που ανέφερα είναι μόνο μερικά στοιχεία από μια μεγάλη λίστα που αναλύεται πριν από κάθε κίνηση.  Τα αναφέρω για να καταλάβουμε περίπου που και πως κινείται το σύστημα.

----------


## despo

Μπορεί να χάθηκε ενα υπέροχο πλοίο, ομως ο αντικαταστάτης του (ευτυχώς) σύμφωνα με την επίσημη ανακοίνωση της εταιρείας είναι εξ ίσου πανέμορφο πλοίο και ακούει στο όνομα Louis Majesty !

----------


## Apostolos

Και φυσικά ας μένουμε στην πραγματικότητα της ναυτιλίας που εξετάζει ένα σωρό παράγοντες (ηλικία, κατάσταση των μηχανολογικών τμημάτων, κατασταση του σκαριού, διακόσμιση, ικανότητα χειρισμών και πολλά αλλα) και όχι στις εκτιμήσεις ορισμένων καραβολατρών που βλέπουν τα πλοία ώς ζωγραφιές, διαστάσεις (μήκος πλατος) και χρωμμάτα...

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Να πως σχολιάζει το martimematters του Peter Knego την πώληση του Aquamarine:


Πληροφορίες εδώ:

http://maritimematters.com/2010/12/lloyds-lauds-louis/

----------


## kkouz

με νέο όνομα στο ais. OCEAN STAR PACIFIC

ΑΚΥΡΟ...ΛΑΘΟΣ ΜΟΥ...ΥΠΑΕΧΕΙ ΗΔΗ.

----------


## ιθακη

μετα και την πρωτη φωτο που ειδαμε επισημα λοιπον απο τον Παντελη μηπως να αλλαζαμε και το ονομα του θεματος????

----------


## Apostolos

Στη δύση του ηλίου είπαμε να του πουμε ένα γεια...

ocean.jpg

----------


## cyprus4ever

> αυτη την λογικη εγω προσωπηκα δεν θα την καταλαβω ποτε...ειναι σωστη η λογικη να δωσεις ενα πανεμορφο βαπορι που ναι μεν εχει τα χρονακια του,αφου "γεννηθηκε" το 1971,αλλα ειναι και 168 μετρων και μου κρατας ενα αλλο συνομηλικο βαπορι,εξισου ομορφο μεν αλλα και αυτο του 1971,το coral που ειναι και κατα 20 μετρα μικροτερο????η να πουμε για το orient queen που αυτο ειναι και 3 χρονια μεγαλυτερο (1968) και 8 μετρα μικροτερο...για να μην μιλησω για το αιωνοβιο calypso,γι μενα IONIAN HARMONY,που ναι μεν κανει το Πατρα Ιταλια απο το 89,αλλα ειναι κατασκευης 1967...


Συγκρίνωντας το ex.AQUMARINE με τα CORAL και ORIENT QUEEN, θα συμπεράνεις ότι ναι μεν υπερέχει σε όγκο και χωρητικότητα επιβατών, ίσως και ηλικιακά, αλλά όσον αφορά τη ξενοδοχειακή υποδομή απέχει δεκαετίες από τα δύο αυτά καράβια, ειδικά το ORIENT QUEEN το οποίο για μένα είναι το καλύτερο κρουαζιερόπλοιο της εταιρείας όσον αφορά την εμφάνιση και την ποιότητα τόσο των δημόσιων χώρων όσο και των καμπίνων. Είναι εμφανής και η σημασία που δίνει η εταιρεία στα δύο αυτά καράβια αφού έχει επενδύσει αρκετά χρήματα σε ανακαινίσεις, ιδιαίτερα στο CORAL. Όσον αφορά το CALYPSO δεν χρειάζονται σχόλια! Σίγουρα αν ήταν δική μου η εταιρεία θα το είχα αποσύρει εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια!

----------


## cyprus4ever

Και κάτι ακόμα! Θα θεωρούσα το AQUAMARINE το ιδανικότερο κρουαιζερόπλοιο για να ανλάβει τα δρομολόγια της Λεμεσού. Με χωρητικότητα περίπου 1000 ατόμων και αρκετά καλή κατάσταση, με ένα καλό promotion και ελκυστικές τιμές και δρομολόγια, θα μπορούσε κάλλιστα να ανταποκριθεί στην -όχι ιδιαίτερα απαιτητική- Κυπριακή αγορά. Αν και η ζήτηση είναι στα κάτω της τα τελευταία χρόνια το καράβι αυτό σε σύγκριση με προηγούμενα θα ήταν μια κάποια βελτίωση στο προϊόν της εταιρείας. Αλλά άγνωσται αι βουλαί της LOUIS!

----------


## ΩΡΙΩΝ

> Συγκρίνωντας το ex.AQUMARINE με τα CORAL και ORIENT QUEEN, θα συμπεράνεις ότι ναι μεν υπερέχει σε όγκο και χωρητικότητα επιβατών, ίσως και ηλικιακά, αλλά όσον αφορά τη ξενοδοχειακή υποδομή απέχει δεκαετίες από τα δύο αυτά καράβια, ειδικά το ORIENT QUEEN το οποίο για μένα είναι το καλύτερο κρουαζιερόπλοιο της εταιρείας όσον αφορά την εμφάνιση και την ποιότητα τόσο των δημόσιων χώρων όσο και των καμπίνων. Είναι εμφανής και η σημασία που δίνει η εταιρεία στα δύο αυτά καράβια αφού έχει επενδύσει αρκετά χρήματα σε ανακαινίσεις, ιδιαίτερα στο CORAL. Όσον αφορά το CALYPSO δεν χρειάζονται σχόλια! Σίγουρα αν ήταν δική μου η εταιρεία θα το είχα αποσύρει εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια!


Θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα με τον φίλο cyprus4ever!

Το πρόβλημα στα κρουαζιερόπλοια δεν είναι τόσο η ηλικία τους, όσο το επίπεδο της ξενοδοχειακής τους υποδομής. Και σε αυτον τον τομέα το Ακουαμαρίν έπασχε.
Όλα αυτα βέβαια είναι σχετικα και εξαρτόνται και απο τον αντικαταστάτη του πλοίου την επόμενη σεζον. Γιατί αν είναι το κενό του να το καλυψει πχ το Sapphire τότε σίγουρα δε θα μιλάμε για πρόοδο και καλυτέρευση του προϊοντος της εταιρίας!
Ας αναμένουμε τα νεότερα. Πάντως σαν καραβολάτρες θα μας λείψει το όμορφο αυτό σκαρί!

----------


## despo

Πράγματι στο ξενοδοχειακό το πρ. Ακουαμαριν έπασχε δηλαδή το πρόβλημα είναι οτι οι καμπίνες του είναι στενές. Τωρα όσον αφορά το Οριεντ Κουήν αυτό που ξέρω οτι έπεσαν παρα πολλά λεφτά επι Λιβανέζικης πλοιοκτησίας, ενω στο Κοραλ 'ξηλώθηκε' το καράβι για να τοποθετηθεί το σπρινκλερ.

----------


## theodor1

Σιγουρα το AQUAMARINE ηταν παλιό αλλά εγώ που ταξίδεψα μ αυτο ειδα 2 πραγματα, άριστο προσωπικό και καθαριότητα! Τουλάχιστον να πληρώνει καλα η Λουις τους εργαζομενους της...

----------


## despo

Καμία αμφιβολία για το προσωπικό και την καθαριότητα. Τελικά θα αντικατασταθεί τον Μάρτιο απο το Κρισταλ, μεχρι να έρθει στον Πειραιά το Λουης Ματζεστυ.

----------


## mastrokostas

Στις 20 του μηνός ,θα βάλει πλώρη για το Μέξικο .Να έχουν καλό ταξίδι και οι ναυτικοις μας ,που θα κάνουν Χριστούγεννα για άλλη μια φορά μακριά από τους δικούς τους .
 IMG_3409.jpg

----------


## despo

Θα έχει και Ελληνες πλήρωμα ?.

----------


## mastrokostas

Το πλήρωμα που θα το πάει θα είναι Έλληνες .Το μετά μάλλον Ρώσοι.

----------


## ιθακη

κατα τις 5.30 εφυγε τελικα το πλοιο σημερα,και την τυχη μου μεσα,τοση ωρα το περιμενα και το εβλεπα με αναμενη την μηχανη,μεχρι που πιστεψα οτι θα φυγει αυριο...τεσ πα,τωρα ειναι ανοιχτα τις Υδρας και πλεει με κατευθηνση τον Ειρηνικο στην Balboa  του Παναμα οπως δειχνει κατο το ais του...

Χωρίς τίτλο.jpg

και εδω οι τρεις τελευταιες φωτο του πλοιου επι Ελληνικων υδατων,και με ελληνικο πληρωμα,πριν την παραδωση του

DSCN4149.JPG

DSCN4156.JPG

DSCN4153.JPG

ελπιζουμε να μας ξανα επισκευθει στο μελλον,με τα νεα του συνιαλα


Υ.Γ ελπιζω να μην χασουμε ετσι ξαφνικα και τον ερωτοκριτο

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλο τάξιδο να είναι και καλή επιστροφή του πληρώματος.
Πάλι επάνω ανέβηκες?????? :Wink:  :Razz: .

----------


## ιθακη

οτι μπορω κανω Παντελο :Wink:  στο μουραγιο σκιαζομαι να ανεβω,γιατι μετα την στουκα του ροδος,δεν ξερω αν θα αντεξει και το βαρος της μπακας μου.... :Very Happy: :lol:

----------


## zamas

> οτι μπορω κανω Παντελο στο μουραγιο σκιαζομαι να ανεβω,γιατι μετα την στουκα του ροδος,δεν ξερω αν θα αντεξει και το βαρος της μπακας μου....


*Στο μουραγιο* ημουν ανεβασμενος εγω!!! (15:35) :lol:

Στο τσακ προλαβα την εξοδο του *Ολύμπικ Τσάμπιον* απο τον Πειραια  :Very Happy:

----------


## nkr

*Ενα βιντεο του πλοιου στην Σαντορινη....
Αφιερωμενη σε ολους τους συμφορουμιτες!!!*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qySW5wb9Vww

----------


## pantelis2009

Ωραίο φίλε μου nkr και σ' ευχαριστούμε. Και μία μακρινή φωτο του απο μένα στις 16/04/2010 χαρισμένη σε σένα και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Very Happy:  :Wink: 

AQUAMARIME 34 16-04-2010.jpg

----------


## mike_rodos

*Ο τακτικός παλιός επισκέπτης της Ρόδου, Aquamarine, αναχώρηση από το λιμάνι στις 8/9/2010*

DSCN9017.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Τώρα ταξιδεύει σε άλλες θάλασσες. Ευχαριστούμε φίλε  :Wink: .
Και δώ στον Πειραιά στις 08/11/2010. Χαρισμένη σε σένα και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.

AQUAMARIME 30 08-11-2010.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

This is what the ex Aquamarine looks like in her new livery. She is still berthed in Curacao before starting operations for her new Mexican owners. 

Henry.

ocean star pacific.bmp

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Sorry folks I cannot seem to get this file type in the right size for a decent picture but if you go into Marinetraffic.com and select Ocean Star Pacific you will see it.

Henry.

----------


## lostromos

To give you a hand Henry, here's the picture from marinetraffic at a resolution acceptable here.
OSP.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Thanks Lostromos for your help !

Henry  :Smile:

----------


## SOLSTICE

Φωτιά εκδηλώθηκε στο πλοίο, λίγο έξω από το Huatulco κατά τη διάρκεια της δεύτερής του κρουαζιέρας! Κανείς ευτυχώς δεν τραυματίστηκε.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Η αναφορά για την πυρκαγιά στο Ocean Star Pacific από τον γνωστό Peter Knego στο maritimematters.
http://maritimematters.com/2011/04/o...enerator-fire/

----------


## nektarios15

DSC00869.jpgΤο AQUAMARINE στο Κουσάντασι στις 8/8/2009. Φαίνεται και η σημαία καλής θέλησης!

----------


## nektarios15

DSC00875.jpgΤο AQUAMARINE αγκυροβολημένο στην Πάτμο.

----------


## despo

PHOTO 010010 despo.jpgPHOTO 011011 dfespo.jpgPHOTO 01100011 despo.jpgPHOTO 0100011 despo.jpgΕπειδή έχουν χαθεί τα ιχνη του πλοίου, μετά το ατύχημά του, ας το θυμηθούμε στην Πάτμο σε κοντινές φωτογραφίες.

----------


## SOLSTICE

Απ' όσο ξέρω το πλοίο μετά την πυρκαγιά παραμένει δεμένο στο Mazlatan MX με το πλήρωμά του περιμένοντας...

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Here are two good photos of the attractive Aquamarine taken at Piraeus by Dennis Mortimer on Shipspotting.

Henry.

1789180.jpg 1788528.jpg

----------


## despo

Very nice photos Henry, but my question is what she his doing today !

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Very nice photos Henry, but my question is what she his doing today !


The last I heard she was still tied up at Puerto Vallarta on the Mexican Pacific coast and the operating company was trying to pay off her debts and restart the operation, but somehow I don't think this will happen! A real shame as they spent quite a lot of money in refitting her for the new programme. We will have to wait and see if there are any further developments...lets hope so.

Henry.

----------


## mastrokostas

Το βαπορι ειναι δεμενο ακομη στο Mazatlan. Εδω φωτογραφημενο απο τον καλο μου φιλο Barry Vaudrin !

1004428_10201371607197971_1033012290_n.jpg

----------


## giorgos....

Το AQUAMARINE στον Πειραιά στις 15 Φεβρουαρίου 2010. Δυστυχώς και αυτό το όμορφο σκαρί δεν είναι πια κοντά μας..
Aquamarine.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Σε λίγες μέρες κλείνει 4 χρόνια που έφυγε από Ελλάδα. Ας δούμε το AQUA MARINE όταν στις 15-04-2010 ήταν στη Σαντορίνη με φόντο την Καμένη. Για όλους τους φίλους του.

AQUA MARINE 03 15-04-2010.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

Τα τελευταια νεα λενε οτι ,το βαπόρι με το όνομα Pacific έχει πουληθεί για σκραπ ,και στο ταξίδι του για τα διαλυτήρια το Alang , προσπάθησε να προσεγγίσει το λιμανι του General Santos City in Southern Mindanao,στις Philippines  για punker .Δυστυχώς έμεινε από καύσιμα ,και ακυβέρνητο προσάραξε σε αβαθή ! Ίσως αυτό να είναι το τέλος του, πριν από τα διαλυτήρια Alang !

----------


## mastrokostas

Με την ταχύτητα των 5 μιλίων ,συνεχίζει το ταξίδι του για τα διαλυτήρια της Ινδίας !

----------

